# Plasti dip for shanty?



## zechmeister (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry if this has been covered but the search isn't working well on my phone. I have a few different shantys and they all have small pin holes where they are sewed together and from wear and tear. I've heard of people spraying the insides with this stuff. Any one have any experience with this? Looks like it would work good but I'm not sure how it would hold up after a few seasons. 
I have a folding shappell a single man clam flip over and an insulated otter lodge with the gray material. I'd like it to be black since I use it for spearing sometimes. I think it will stick to that material pretty well but not sure on the others. 
I'm gonna buy a gallon and spray all 3 of my shantys if it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

I have a Clam Tundra that I bought last year and then never used. It was not blacked out on the inside like my old one was but i wanted to be able to sight fish and spear from it. I read about people using Plasti Dip so I went all out 2 weeks ago and sprayed the entire inside of the new shanty. 19 cans at $6 each plus bought a throw away respirator after the 1st couple of cans. Came out real good, most of it looks factory finish. It adhered to the fabric very well and did not affect flexibility at all. I have opened and closed it several times with good results and will see how it holds up over the season but I think it will be durable.


----------



## zoombaiter25 (Oct 27, 2011)

I bought a 1 man Shappell flip over a few months back and I plasti dipped the interior where material was thin.

No matter what you're dipping,* put on very light coats!* First coat should cover about 50%. Make sure you've got a dry, warm workplace to work in. Also make sure that you shake the spray cans for at least 2-3 minutes before use otherwise the end product won't hold up very long. Wait about 5-15 minutes in between each coat.

Like jaddp says, it actually adheres very well and finish is pretty flexible. Best of luck!


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

It works better to take the cover off the frame and turn it inside out and then spray it. Several years ago I bought a new shanty and the first time I used it I thought the stars were out because of the pin holes in the coating. I called the company and they had me a new cover the next day. The guy I talked to said he had heard of some being coated with a tent waterproofing to get rid of the pin holes. He said they sent the fabric out for coating and got some bad ones so they were replacing them as they were found. The new one did not have the pin holes in it


----------



## zoombaiter25 (Oct 27, 2011)

Scout 2 said:


> It works better to take the cover off the frame and turn it inside out and then spray it. Several years ago I bought a new shanty and the first time I used it I thought the stars were out because of the pin holes in the coating. I called the company and they had me a new cover the next day. The guy I talked to said he had heard of some being coated with a tent waterproofing to get rid of the pin holes. He said they sent the fabric out for coating and got some bad ones so they were replacing them as they were found. The new one did not have the pin holes in it



Yes I forgot to mention that I also took the cover off the frame and turned it inside out to do this. Makes it a hell of a lot easier.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Plastic spray and spray undercoating has kept my oldest popup kicking long after it should have been retired. I spear mainly and need it DARK too. It does flake a little but it's not a big deal.

As stated, light coats are best. Do it in a heated garage and let it dry overnight. Ventilate well also. That stuff is nasty.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Reviving an old one here guys! 

Any new stuff out on the market that works real good, or stuff to stay away from??


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

I was wondering about flex seal myself.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

My hunting buddy used one of the flex seal products on the metal roof of his deer blind. When it got cold out it all flaked off.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

So much for the "flex" in the seal??

LOL


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

While I haven't used plasti dip on my shantys I have used it on several of my cars. It has never peeled or chipped on me. Holds up really well on both hot and cold parts. Like stated above, very lite coats. Let it stand for 15mins or so then do another lite coat. Repeat multiple times (the more u layer the stuff the better it is), also make sure the surface is clean and free of dirt/grime.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm looking for something that I can spray on the inside of the shanty. Clam says to use Loctite Color Guard, just wondering if anyone has used it, or if there is something better out now?


----------



## KCRuger (Oct 18, 2010)

Used it on my camper roof. Did not work at all. That Flex seal is junk!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

KCRuger said:


> Used it on my camper roof. Did not work at all. That Flex seal is junk!


It can't be that bad, they made a boat float out of that stuff lmfao


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Stay away form that flex seal stuff. It will get hard and brittle. Seen it on too many camper roofs to know what it does.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

So far, So good, no Flex Seal, got it.

Edit: Wondering if one or two "light coats" of Flex Seal would do the trick?


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Offroaders and mallcrawlers use plasti dip on their wheels all the time and it seems to be pretty durable. Not easy to get back off. I would probably just keep using that product.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Plastidip is very easy to remove so long as you follow the two light coat base, and clean the entire surface with alcohol before you spray. Us car guys have been putting this on wheels for years now, and it will hang up for quite a while.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I honestly think I'm just going to spray paint the inside of the shanty. That paint should soak into the material no problem. There is no way I'm going to remove the tent and roll that Plasti-Dip or Loctite stuff on there.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

I wouldnt use paint, it WILL crack. Plastidip probably wont. and you dont have to roll it on, just get the spray cans. Goes on just like spray paint for the same price.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Spend the time and use plasti dip, u won't regret it. The product is amazing, I use it all the time on custom fiberglass enclosures I make. Not once have I ever had a client complain


----------

